# PP Problems



## Valtafan (Oct 31, 2021)

My Walther PP 1987 West German production won't open when the gun is held upside down or straight up towards the sky. This only happens when safety if off. When safety is on it dosent happen. Everything else works as it should. The only thing I can think is the hammer release is falling upward getting caught on the slide but that's kinda scary if the gun got fired like that I would think ...What do you guys think


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Not familiar with that gun, but I think you may be right. My Bersa Pistols do that. I believe it may be common in older guns.
I think it may be faulty old school technology.

Edit: older DA/SA guns.


----------



## Valtafan (Oct 31, 2021)

I've never had another PP so I'm not sure either could be normal like you said


----------

